# Butterflies *lotsa pics*



## doenoe (Jan 19, 2008)

Went to Amsterdam Zoo yesterday to test my new macro lens. Offcourse i went to the butterfly garden, because it was warm and dry there......and the fact that there are butterflies there helped alot too.
#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8




#9




#10




#11




#12




#13




#14




#15





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## Honeybee (Jan 19, 2008)

3, 4, 12 are all my favs.

all wonderful, tho.


----------



## Fangman (Jan 19, 2008)

Wonderful series - congratulations!

Makes me want to go out and try macro - given me something to aim for.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 19, 2008)

Great shots! Number 7 really caught my aesthetic.

-Shea :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 19, 2008)

#11 for me as its something a bit different


----------



## doenoe (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the replies 
I liked #11 too, when i looked on the LCD i could only hope that the head was in focus.........and it was  In #7 the butterfly was sitting on a sign. Thought it was rather cool that both almost had the same color.


----------



## Cappahayden (Jan 20, 2008)

Wonderful stuff. Sharp, rich and vibrant. A pleasure to view. The website is good also. Love the infrarood and roofvogels... Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## doenoe (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks for the compliment


----------



## bmwardo (Jan 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## doenoe (Jan 26, 2008)

thank you


----------



## niforpix (Jan 31, 2008)

Love them all since I love macro photography. But my favorite one is #14! Reminds of a pic of a fly that I took (which also happens to be my avatar). You can actually see the hair on it's legs


----------



## Wozza (Jan 31, 2008)

Brilliant shots, sharp and great colour. Out of curiosity, how many mm for the macro lens?


----------



## doenoe (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks for the comments 
Didnt do alot of cropping in #14, i love this lens.
The lens i use is a Sigma 105mm F2.8 DG Macro.


----------



## DPW2007 (Jan 31, 2008)

Gorgeous shots - every single one. #13 and #14 stand out the most for me though.

David


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow! Great Shots!!!!! I Love #3 !


----------



## Wozza (Jan 31, 2008)

doenoe said:


> i love this lens.
> The lens i use is a Sigma 105mm F2.8 DG Macro.


 
Thats fantastic, I was already considering making this my next lens, now I know for sure. :thumbup:

Can't stop looking at the pics, I'd frame 12!


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 1, 2008)

FANTASTIC Shots!!!!

I need to experiment with my macro more, but butterflies?! They take forever to settle down! I never knew until I tried to get one. On there side, the make flight look effortless and very peaceful.


----------



## Khaled L.J (Feb 1, 2008)

2 & 3 are my favourites !
nice job man !


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 1, 2008)

nice shots Daan.. 14 is very cool.


----------



## doenoe (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the nice replies everyone, really appreciate it 
Wozza: I also use the Speedlite 430EX with a diffuser on it, for some light. Really helps to get the colors out. But i really love that lens. Great for aquarium shots too.
TATTRAT: In the wild butterflies are really hard to approach. But one thing to remember is when they get scared away, they fly around a bit and land on almost the same spot again. So you just need some patience. But these butterflies were in a Butterfly garden and probably are used to all the people walking around. You can get pretty close.


----------



## mdw (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello Daan,

I need to visit to zoo once too! Really like #4, 9, 13, 14. Great colors and composition.

Going to check your website too! 

see ya,

Roger


----------



## doenoe (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks 
And you should go to a zoo, great stuff to photograph there. Even if your not into animals, there are heaps of people walking around


----------



## honoryourlife (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, really great pictures! Really colorful.


----------



## doenoe (Feb 5, 2008)

thank you


----------

